# SKYLINE R32 2JZ Project + DRAG R32 with 2JZ engine @@?



## lowmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

check this R32 powered with 2JZ and HKS T51R :shocked

































another R32 2JZ

















source: Car Domain


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

BLASPHEME!!!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

A tidy R32 + 2JZ over here in Perth


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!! Its ruined


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

just a question, not an insult. 

Why would you do that?


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

3L > 2.6L

???


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

but surley the tuning capabilites of an RB26 is greater than a 2JZ?


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

mirrorman said:


> but surley the tuning capabilites of an RB26 is greater than a 2JZ?


At 3x the price and 3x less reliably. 2JZ-GTE all the way


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

:nervous: oh ok then. lol


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

Just fount these..

YouTube - Skyline GTS Engine 1jz.Greddy T88.Dibba.Speed4Ever
YouTube - GTS R32 - 2JZ T51R in Oman Tuned By Future Garage الانصب
YouTube - ‫جيتي 2jz 123‬‎
YouTube - SkyLine R34 800hp vs Camaro Modified + NOS
CAR FEATURE>> BON-BON'S DRIFTWORKS 1JZ-GTE R32 SKYLINE - Speedhunters


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

mirrorman said:


> but surley the tuning capabilites of an RB26 is greater than a 2JZ?


There's been 2JZ builds done upwards of 800hp on stock internals.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

mirrorman said:


> but surley the tuning capabilites of an RB26 is greater than a 2JZ?


Not exactly. Look how many 1200+ RWHP Supras there are kicking around in the US alone. Don't need no 1800 dollar oil pumps or 20 thousand dollar transmissions to take that much power either.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Not only that but sourcing the toyota motors are easier in their neck of the woods compared to EU. Cheap+Reliable


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I give props to the 2JZ, and would even consider doing one if it could mate up with the Skyline's AWD system - thus solving the problem of a big power Supra - no traction.

But people blow 2JZ engines as well; it's just that they need less ancillary upgrades to get a medium tune out of one, and you end up with 800bhp instead of 600bhp for a run-of-the-mill build.


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

making the adapters for the 2jz to a RB oil pan and transmission is easy. 2JZ is a lot better engine than the RB for sure.


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

arnout said:


> making the adapters for the 2jz to a RB oil pan and transmission is easy. 2JZ is a lot better engine than the RB for sure.



can 'you' make a 4wd-driveline adaptor+engine mounts+other bits for the 32gtr, so you can just hook up the 2JZ and 6speed transmission?


if so, how much !! £££ ??


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes I can make adapters and mounts to bolt any engine in any car.
I also made an adapter for a V8 in a Skyline with 4WD:

















a 2j adapter shouldn't be a real problem no. Clutch is also easy. I think the biggest problem is getting the exhaust under the car as it's now on the drivers side.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry for reviving an ancient thread.  But I just had a chat with a guy who has done a similar swap ko a r32 before yesterday. 

According to him he made that tough choice before on his r32 gtst. Instead of going for the GT-R's RB26 which is more expensive he ended up with 2jz. Besides the monetary issue, he likes the idea of extra more liters and the most important of all, he likes it rwd! He said he would never do that on a true GT-R on the first place. 

And just like him as you can see most of these kinds swaps are done on non GT-R variants like Skylines gtst, gtt. So basically this swap is a nice cost effective route on cars whose owners like powerful rear wheel drives.

Now that same owner is now actually driving a... guess what... a GT-R BNR32!


----------



## Stevoc (Aug 2, 2014)

Im looking into going this route with my R33 GTR, seems more sensible to drop a JZ in rather than have a 5k built engine that can pop at any time after being rebuilt.

Anyone in the UK or Ireland built one ??


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

I can see the point of doing the engine swap if you kept the GTR'S 4 wheel drive but without if why not just get a supra?


----------



## vito_lomazzo (Jul 25, 2013)

just wondering what clutch was used... to keep the AWD... sorry for bring up old post


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

Clutch has nothing to do with AWD


----------



## vito_lomazzo (Jul 25, 2013)

arnout said:


> Clutch has nothing to do with AWD


Hey 

just wanted to know the clutch because, when you use an adapter plate it pushes the motor forward 5/8 of an inch. 

Also you will need a custom flywheel as the 5/8 needs to be incorporated back into the drivetrain. This is done by custom flywheel that allows you to bolt to the 8 bolt 2jz crank and run a rb26 friction disc and pressure plate

With a 2jz to rb tranny adapter, oil pan adaptor and custom flywheel, you can run a 2jz in a r32 and keep awd


----------



## Rhdtwrp (Dec 1, 2016)

Do you sell the rb26 sump to jz plate?
And also bell housing adapter plate.
I blew 1 motor kus of oil pump. Damn rb. I have 2j in my s14. Id take that out in an instant. Lol.
If not i completly understand. Cheers


----------

